# Top 5 Bassists...



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

As the name says, name your top 5 Bassists...

One rule: It must be Bass Guitar... just closing up that loophole.

Mine is (in no particular order) :

Shavo Odadjian - System of a Down
 D. Human - Lollipop Lust Kill
Robert Trujillo - Metallica
Reginald "Fieldy" Arvizu - KoÐ¯n
Kenneth Siel - Scar Symmetry


----------



## Defender (Jul 23, 2008)

Les Claypool of Primus, Sausage, Frog Brigade, Oysterhead C2B3, etc etc etc etc forever.
Flea of RHCP
Rika Mm' of Melt-Banana
Jim Creeggan of the Barenaked Ladies
Bootsy Collins


----------



## Rockario (Jul 23, 2008)

John Entwistle- the Who
Geddy Lee- Rush
those are the 2 best ones I can think of


----------

